# His/Her Diary



## citico (May 18, 2004)

Her Diary:

Tonight, I thought my husband was acting weird. We had made plans to meet at a nice restaurant for dinner. I was shopping with my
friends all day long, so I thought he was upset at the fact that I was a bit late, but he made no comment on it. Conversation wasn't flowing, so I suggested that we go somewhere quiet so we could talk. He agreed, but he didn't say much. I asked him what was wrong; He said, 'Nothing.' I asked him if it was my fault that he was upset. He said he wasn't upset, that it had nothing to do with me, and not to worry about it. On the way home, I told him that I loved him. He smiled slightly, and kept driving. I can't explain his behavior I don't know why he didn't say, 'I love you, too.' When we got home, I felt as if I had lost him completely, as if he wanted nothing to do with me anymore. He just sat there quietly, and watched TV. He continued to seem distant and absent. 

Finally, with silence all around us, I decided to go to bed. About 15 minutes later, he came to bed. To my surprise, he responded to my caress, and we made love. But I still felt that he was distracted, and his thoughts were somewhere else. He fell asleep - I cried. I don't know what to do. I'm almost sure that his thoughts are with someone else. My life is a disaster. 



His Diary: 

Boat wouldn't start today. Can't figure it out, but at least I got laid.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

!rolling

Yup...Men are from Mars...


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

More sad than funny.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> More sad than funny.


More real than sad.


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

+1


----------

